# Morado piccies!!!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are some new Morado piccies!! Im gonna work on Fishy and Bella next, i added stuff and moved stuff around in their tanks hehe....8) 

his face does look better than before...at least to me....still looks damaged poor guy but hes getting there!!



















bubblenest


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics. I think Morado looks fine.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

TY! I guess he does...lol...just up close and in person you can see where skin was damaged though...but he is healing up great and is a happy fishy!


----------



## Virus (Mar 30, 2009)

How common is it to find a HM Betta in a local lps?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I went to petco and thats where i found my halfmoon. They had some crowntails too. Sometimes petsmart has them,but i rarely see them.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

he's lovley,and i'm glad he's on the mend.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Petsmart doesn't have halfmoons but does have crowntails.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Petco carries HM alot of the time. Petsmart doesn't


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish I had a Petco. Feeders Supply has them sometimes. I may have to get someone to take me over there to look.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah petco isnt really a good pet store but they usually do have a big selection of bettas lol.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He's a very nice color. I luv him :tongue:!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was just looking at Morado's pics and noticed that his coloring is very similar to my Merlot's. Merlot has a light purple body with maroonish fins. Merlot is a crowntail.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

He looks A LOT like mybetta fish


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

he looks way better, especially his coloring!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks!! Thats cool he looks like ya twos bettas!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

So what's the difference between a half moon and a splendens? Morado looks like a betta splendens to me . . . so do they just look alike?
My Petsmart only has crowntails and splendens.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

They are both splendens. Halfmoon, crowntail, delta, super-delta, roundtail, combtail, plakat, etc are all just tail types....and there are more too


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I think u were talking about a VT, not a splendens!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What we have are betta splendens. They come in different tail types like Kim said.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Nice


----------

